# Alcove Storage - WIP Lots of Piccies



## softtop

I've been making some clothes and toy storage for my son on either side of the chimney breast. I'd like to say big thanks to various people and threads on here that have given me ideas and inspired me, especially Armstrong Jordan and Brad Naylor. 

So, we have a standard-issue chimney breast with alcoves on either side.

The plan is to have the LH side with clothes drawers and hanger; the RH side has toy boxes and drawers. Both have doors on and then bookshelves above.

Starting with the alcoves, build the support structure:










Then make a set of bookshelves out of MDF and Dominoes to go on top:





Same the other side. Add some architrave/moulding round the edges:





Next I ripped up a bunch of oak for the fronts, and poplar for the sides, and got cracking on my dovetailing. All done with the Leigh jig. I am using plywood for the bases.
Half-blind fronts:




Though backs:




All ready to glue:




Glued up and sanded:













I bought some cheap drawer runners from Ironmongery Direct, which are a push to open variety:









They take up quite a bit of space though, so you need to leave gaps between the drawers:









I have used shellac and wax on the oak.

Then for the other side I took two large slabs of oak. Too big for the machines so I needed to plane and thickness them by hand:













You certainly know about it after doing that!

I sliced one into three pieces to make toy boxes:





I routed some handles and put through dovetails all round:




Glue up:




...and there you are:




Sealed and waxed:




Then add four rubber casters:





Next I built a set of MDF boxes for the pull-out drawers:





I cut up the other large slab of oak into surround pieces and drawers, so the grain flows through the whole thing. 

Attaching the surround pieces:









Making the handles on the router table (did this before cutting out the fronts to make it easier to manipulate them):





Then sliced up all the pieces for fronts, sides and backs (also oak), and then dovetailed up:













Glue up:




...and you have a drawer:




Eight in fact:





Finally, putting it all together:





















Then I made some doors out of poplar and plywood, with mouldings made on the router table, and all Dominoed together:













I fitted them with those magnetic push catches so they don't need handles:









Just the painting left to do now, though may be a little while before I get on to that.

Plus they are already full of clothes and toys!

Thanks for looking.

Henry


----------



## Blister

Very good project =D> 

Fits like a glove , well done 8)


----------



## Teckel

Tidy job well done. A bit of cornice would finish it off on top.


----------



## Hutzul

Really neat Henry, and inspirational, where did you get the wood please?


----------



## Corset

Nice work. the storage boxes look really good. Its a very nice practical storage.
Look forward to seing it finished.
Owen


----------



## Tierney

Very nice. I've also been using some poplar recently and it's great stuff to work with!


----------



## softtop

Hutzul - the wood was all from Associated Timber Services near Grantham.

Thanks all.

Henry


----------



## Rgz

Hi softtop, came across some of your pictures on Pinterest and your guide sounds really good and thorough but seems like the links of the pictures don't work anymore. Would it be possible to re-upload? It would be a great help!


----------



## softtop

Sure DM me and I'll try and look them out...


----------

